# What game for hunting season?



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll be trying to fill spring bear then in the fall....elk, whitetail and muledeer this year with my DST 36.....what's on your list?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now I have spring gobblers on the brain!


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

Think about moose 365 days a year.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Im just ready for deer season.


----------



## RValberg (Dec 19, 2015)

No moose draw so that's out for me:sob: but did find a great place for elk again...as well of course my 25 day hunt/camp trip plus weekends of deer hunting:wink::wink:


----------

